# Carnival in Venice



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti,
the Carnival season is now starting, and carnival festivals and parades are an important feature of Italian life as it should be lived.
The greatest and most famous of them all is of course in Venice.
However, if you are visiting Italy over the next 2/3 weeks, there are many Carnivals held throughout the country, and may of them have special arrangements for motorhomers.
Much has been said on MHF about motorhome facilities such as aree and campsites around the Venice area - planty of info. Treat yourself to a visit of the official website:
www.carnevale.venezia.it

Just to remind you of other useful sites for Italy :
www.camping.it
www.turismoitinerante.it
www.camperweb.it
www.caravanecamper.it
www.camperonline.it

Another town where the carnival parade is something you will never forget:
www.viareggio.it/carnevale.html
the only problem is that Viareggio itself is not particularly motorhome friendly, and you need to use campsites, or try aree in nearby towns such as Torre di Lago Puccini, Lido di Camaiore, Marina di Pietrasanta; and then use public transport to reach the parade venue, which is along the seafront promenade.

Places where special aree have been set up for motorhomers, with black/grey waste dumping, fresh water, no EHU:
The city of Cento, near Ferrara and Bologna, beautiful old town, Rio style Carneval :
www.carnevalecento.com
www.carnevale-cento.it

The medieval city of Todi, in picturesque Umbria :
www.carnevalandia.com

Further south, in the Atri valley of Puglia, the beautiful area of conical 'trulli' houses, the town of Putignano:
www.carnevalediputignano.it

Where I go will be dictated by the grandchildren of course.
Hope some of you can make it, and enjoy.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

excellent post Eddie and a timely reminder 

We attended the Venice carnival and also the Florence carnival (The latter completely by co-incidence) and very worthwhile they were too


----------

